# Been a while...



## XFS_Duke (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

It's been a while since I posted on here. It was for a good reason. On June 27th I was on my way to my fulltime job on my motorcycle. I proceeded to pass up a slow (30mph below the speedlimit) driver and he decided to make a left hand turn in front of me. There were no blinkers involved but he turned when I was almost side by side with him. I took a pretty bad hit straight to the leg. I broke my femur, tibia and patella. I spent 6 days, most of which I cannot remember, in the hospital. Currently I am stuck in a chair with hardly no income and barely able to squeak by paying my bills. Unfortunately this brings forth other issues to which I have no answers. My company. Throughout all the pain that I am in with what they call "drop foot", my biggest concern is getting everything paid for my house and my business. It just isn't working out that way. Now, this isn't a pitty party or anything, I am just stating what's going on with me just in case anyone was curious.

I just don't know what to do at this moment. With 3 kids and a wife, times are tough. To top it off, I got a bill for $85,000 for the surgery. Yay.

Who wants to see the X-Rays?! lol

Anyways, what's everyone else doing?


----------



## trewq (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, I'm so sorry. Do you really have to pay for all the surgery and everything even though it was the other guys fault?


You make it sound as though you have been fired from your full time job, is that the case?


----------



## Nick_A (Aug 17, 2014)

:/ Sorry to hear that Duke. Is the other driver going to be involved in paying those bills?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow man that's terrible!  What's going on now then?  Did you lose your full-time job because of this?  Did you have insurance?


----------



## XFS_Duke (Aug 17, 2014)

My full time job is waiting for me. I'm in management and they won't want to lose me. It's a long story about the "fault" situation but to make it short...

I started my passing in a passing zone. He turned and hit me in the passing zone. I slid into a nonpassing zone and that's where the cop said I wouldn't of been able to complete the pass therefore giving me a ticket for it. Stupid, because the cop didn't take into consideration that the initial impact happened IN THE PASSING ZONE. Either way, the driver is responsible for a portion of it since the insurance agency (Progressive) decided the 80/20 fault.

Now, i'm out of work, barely able to make ends meet and have a ton of medical bills. My motorcycle is totaled and they gave me $640 for it.... HA! I hired a lawyer and we're fighting it. He has a policy of $50,000 for personal injury so I am going to try and get it all. I don't know though. Only time will tell.


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 18, 2014)

All the best


----------



## Alex U (Aug 18, 2014)

Goodness me!  So sorry to hear about this.  All the best!


----------



## XFS_Duke (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. I'm on my way to a recovery though.


----------



## SGC-Hosting (Aug 18, 2014)

Wow, that's terrible! However, I feel you are very lucky that your injuries weren't worse.  Hopefully you'll be able to get what you need from insurance to make it through without struggle.  Years ago I spent quite a bit on my grandfather's treatments and I'm still feeling the hit today - so I know how hard the financial situation can be.


----------



## tonyg (Aug 18, 2014)

Best of luck man...keep the positive outlook. You'll be fine.


----------



## AreebMajeed (Aug 18, 2014)

Ah, bad to hear this news. Hope, you get well soon.


----------



## danni (Aug 18, 2014)

Good luck man, wish you the best


----------



## Patrick Bostwick (Aug 19, 2014)

XFS_Duke, I also ride a motorcycle and my biggest fear is what you've just mentioned.  We can be as safe as we want to be but you can't control what other drivers on the road will do.  I hope you are able to win your case in court!


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 19, 2014)

I know your pain, I spent several days in and out of hospitals last summer during chemotherapy.  I had one stint of 72 hours when I had a 103 fever with no white blood cells.  It is a struggle when you are trying to run a business, especially in this industry which is ever changing, relies on management decisions, and immediate customer responses.

My bills surpassed 100K but luckily I had insurance cover over 90% of it.  I'm glad you are okay and I hope you sort out the money situation.  $85K is a lot of money, but your life is worth more.  I wish you best of luck in your recovery.


----------



## RosenHost (Sep 8, 2014)

I m glad you are OK and alive. Do not worry about the financials and the business now. Focus on your health. These are tough times for you and your family and I hope time will bring you the best, you will overcome all these issues. My prayers and best wishes fly towards you & your family, Duke.

Keep us updated about your recovery.

Regards,


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Sep 9, 2014)

Best of luck for your health, I'll donate what little money I have have that I do not need to you, hopefully that'll help you out.


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 9, 2014)

sorry to hear

guess times like these that income protection/insurance would come in handy


----------



## MannDude (Sep 10, 2014)

Yikes! Somehow I've just seen this thread. Sorry about your luck, that's terrible. Is there anything we can do to help you out with?

Does automobile insurance cover or assist with any medical costs in cases like this?

Best of luck, hope you recover fully.


----------



## 24/7/365 (Sep 10, 2014)

That's terrible - shame it wasn't a clear cut case of who was in the wrong.

I'm not American so don't know what a passing place is but am I right in saying you were executing a manoeuvre you weren't supposed to?

In the UK at least you'd have no medical bills and you'd have sick pay to tide you over 

I know this post was 3 weeks ago but I hope you're on the mend. An update would be great if you're able to.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Sep 10, 2014)

@MannDude I've created a GoFundMe page that has gotten pretty popular on "the LET site". I didn't post it a customer of mine did. The link is http://www.gofundme.com/d5uzbw and basically, everything is going to getting me back on my feet. I need to buy a new brace and a drop foot brace to keep my foot up as I am suffering from Drop Foot now. The ankle is really taking a beating.

Like I said in the other site. I don't like asking people for help or for anything but at a time like this with 3 kids and a wife who isn't working to help me out while i'm out of work, I have to swallow my pride and do it. It's really hard for me right now. 

@MannDude, if the link is against the rules or something let me know. 

Thanks guys.


----------

